# Hey All -Need Some Help fidning puppy: WV



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey All - 

Nice forums that y'all have here. I'm glad to have found this resource and I look forward to participating. No doubt y'all are GSD enthusiasts with all the forum sections and posts.

I love dogs and I tend to be pretty good with them. I currently have an 11 year old Black Lab, who i suspect has some GSD in him. He is a great dog: smart, loyal, curious, funny, energetic, and very lovable. I want to get a GSD for a couple reasons: (1) I've always admired the breed, and (2) As my Lab gets older, I would like to have another dog around for security purposes. 

My lab is dominant, but also a little nervous/insecure. My hope is that another dog helps with that as well. He exhibits kennel aggression in his kennel, the house, the back yard, the truck - anywhere where he is separated from others. Once that barrier is gone, he's typically fine. I don't mind that in that it tells would be intruders to stay away. However, I'm scratching my head with the addition of a GSD. I think it would be easier on him if I introduced a puppy rather than a grown dog. And I'm thinking about a female puppy. I'm located in the Eastern panhandle of WV, and I'm having trouble finding a breeder that suits me. My expectations are:

(1) German standard, not the US standard, and preferably on the heavy side (say 100 lbs).

(2) Good hips at a minimum.

(3) Well behaved parents of the puppies

(4) something within a 2 hour drive (if possible).

I found this breeder. I can't find any information on line about them one way or the other. I called all of the Vets in the area and none had heard of them. It could be a new partnership that is not well known -IDK. 

I looked for a forum section that was meant for asking about breeders, but I didn't find it. If I'm posting all of this in the wrong section, then I apologize. Any help that y'all could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd keep looking..

100 lbs is over the standard. Breeding for size is not such a good thing.

Here is a site that might interest you.

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog

Hopefully someone will chime in with a breeder for you.

good luck


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum. If you've been able to work with and socialize your current dog, you should have a great idea how well adding a new pup will go. Usually the opposite sex tends to work out better.

Be a little careful with a new puppy helping your older dog to get more confident. Because though it may help, the 'teaching' can go the other way with the older dog freaking out the new puppy and getting it insecure. That's why the humans have to step up to be with our pups to socialize and train them.

Have you looked at Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

And specifically http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html. ?

Shepherds of The Mount I haven't heard of the breeder you are looking at but just be careful of the 'bigger is better' thing some breeders get into for gsds. Our breed isn't a St Bernard or a Great Dane or any other giant breed. So 100 pounds is way on the high side for the breed and not necessary for the idea of protection. Heck, more and more police dogs are Malinois and the are never 100 pounds. Belgian Malinois Page

http://images.akc.org/breeds/belgian_malinois/photos/lg_belgian_malinois3.jpg


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, that was fast. Thanks for the comments. My dog is easier with other dogs in a neutral place. I'm pretty sure that he will eventually see another dog as a benefit and warm up to him. As far as the size goes, I guess maybe I'm going to far in my concern for the American standard. I've seen dogs (on line) whose hips are in such bad shape and my understanding was that the American standard was to make the GSD's smaller and with sloped hips.

Zyppi - That's a great site you referred me to, but there's nobody listed in my area. I don't understand why there are not more breeders in my area

I did meet with these people. I spent about an hour and a half with them. Wonderful dogs, well trained, and the people are genuine. My only concern was that the Sire, when I petted his back, felt very bony. I could feel each vertebrae and his ribs seemed thin (he's supposed to be 92 lbs and when you click on the sire/dam pictures, he's in the four pics on top). I heard that when a female is in heat (which theirs was just recently) the male will sometimes quit eating. This may be true, but the backbone felt like it was from a very old dog. Is that normal? I am quite certain that the dogs are not malnourished or poorly treated. That was the first time I petted a GSD, so my thoughts may be all wrong. Both were happy, active, athletic, and I can't stress how great their behavior was. I hope I'm not posting something ignorantly and negative about these folks - like I said I spent a good deal of time with them and they struck me as fine people.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Blackthorn in is Virginia, not sure how far from you: Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I've seen dogs (on line) whose hips are in such bad shape and my understanding was that the American standard was to make the GSD's smaller and with sloped hips.


This is not true. It's fine if you don't want an American dog, but you cannot know the status of a dog's hips just by looking at it in a show stack.

There are some rather extreme animals out there that are even rated OFA excellent.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, Cassidy. That's about 3 hours, but not too far for me. I'll check them out.

Xeph - You're a bit NW of me, but can you suggest some reputable breeders in your area?

BTW - Anyone have any thoughts on the the GSD sire with the "boney" back that I described in the third paragraph 3 posts below?

Thanks all.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd go to Blackthorn in a heartbeat. Christine is nothing but kind, supportive, and helpful. I've met her and her dogs, and our next puppy will be a Blackthorn puppy.

As far as the "boney" back, if you felt the backs of my dogs you'd possibly think they are boney, too. My dogs are kept lean, and my heaviest male is under 90 pounds (and he's not a small guy overall).


----------



## larryd (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi WirelessG,

I recently searched for breeders and found some around your area.

Vom Pegasus
Haus Juris
Vom Silbersee
Blackthorn
Capriole Farm
Vom Eichenluft
Johnson Haus
Vom Sucherquelle

I can't say anything about those as I haven't been in touch, but if you search this message board and Google, you can evaluate their reputations.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My breeder, chiodo kennels is also in WV (Phillipi) but only breeds for work and is not shooting for oversize dogs - and does not breed that frequently.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

There is another active thread on this board about a 5 month old puppy that needs a home in WV. I do not know how to post a link to that thread but, here is the title of it...

*NE WV - Female sable puppy for adoption*


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

again - be careful as many recommendations are made without knowledge of the breeders, the lines, the accomplishments etc....

I would be hesitant to place a puppy with you due to the temperament of the other dog....I think you need an older pup with good temperament which should not be affected by the fear aggression of the lab....

Lee


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say Hello and Welcome, good luck in your search for your new baby. :welcome:


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks all . I will follow up on your suggestions. Larryd, I was just in contact with Haus Juris this morning by email. They're not too too far from me, so I'll see if I can run down there this weekend.


----------



## larryd (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey, I've just been privately told that I've posted some bad breeders up above. I only wanted to note the ones geographically close to you. There are very reputable breeders that I didn't put up simply because they were further out than your requested distance.

I'm not sure which ones are bad so I wanted to remove the list. Unfortunately, I can't seem to edit or delete my post. So please double check the reputations.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Will do. Thanks for the heads up.

Is it possible fro someone to privately indicate the specific ones that are bad and then you could privately let me know? If not, I'm still going to proceed with due diligence on any breeders i Pursue.


----------

